# Lumintop TD-15 Terminator (XP-G R5) Thrower Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (Nov 11, 2010)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *







*Specifications:*

LED: CREE XP-G R5 LED
Two mode sets, controlled by loosening and tightening the bezel twice in 0.5 second to switch.
Normal mode: low(20 lumen) - middle(150 lumen) - high(350 lumen)
Tactical mode: Turbo(420 lumen) - Strobe
Max Output / Runtime: 420 lumens / 1.2 hours (all output & runtimes based on two CR123A 1300mAh lithium batteries)
High Output / Runtime: 350 lumens / 1.5 hours*
Middle output / Runtime: 150 lumens / 5 hours*
Low output / Runtime: 20 lumens / 35 hours*
Battery Type: 2x CR123A , 2x RCR123A/16340, 1x Li-ion 18650 or 1x 17670 battery
High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard-anodized for extreme durability
Tactical tailcap switch - press for momentary-on, click for constant-on
Waterproof IPX-8
Precision reflector creates smooth, optimized beam
Film-coated 99% high-transparent tempered glass protect the reflector and LED
High ductility steel clip 
Anti-reverse protection circuit
Wear resistant square thread
Stainless steel crenelated Strike Bezel and scalloped tailcap provide further defensive options.
Intelligent memory circuitry memorizes last mode when activating the light.
Combat Ring with anti-rolling design for secure hold in all conditions
Length: 5.83 inches (148mm), Bezel Diameter 1.50 inches (38mm), Body Diameter 1 inches (25.4mm)
Weight: 5.3 ounces (150g)
Included accessories: holster, lanyard, body clip, two spare o-rings, and a rubber switch boot.
Estimated MSRP ~$64
While not in the official specs, my sample also came with one battery extender for 3*CR123A or 3*RCR (16340) configuration. According to Lumintop, the working voltage is 3V-14V. 2x18500 also works this way (or 2x18650 with 2 battery extenders, according to Lumintop).

Lumintop is a new arrival on the flashlight scene, with a range of models. Reviewed here is there XP-G R5 “thrower” model, the Terminator TD-15.






Packaging is fairly typical, but the light comes with a good number of extras like a good quality wrist lanyard, good quality holster, spare o-rings and boot cap, replacement cover for the attached pocket clip, and manual. 

Does the light or these accessories look familiar? I’ll come back to that at the end of the review. 










As I mentioned, my sample came with an optional battery extender tube to allow for 3xCR123A/RCR. Here’s how it looks with it installed.









The rest of the pics will show the regular light without extender.









From left to right: AW Protected 18650, Lumintop TD-15, Ray Tactical X60, 4Sevens Maelstrom G5, Olight M20, Eagletac T20C2-II, Tiablo A9-R5

*TD-15:* Weight: 139.2g (no batteries), Length 148.7mm x Width 37.8mm (bezel)
*4Sevens G5 *Weight: 145.5g (no batteries), Length 156mm x Width 38.9mm (bezel) 


















Build quality is very high. oo: Screw threads are square-cut, and anodized at the tailcap for lock-out.

Anodizing is perfect on my sample, no chips in a gloss black (HA = type III). Knurling is decent, and the light has a lot of features that help with grip. Lettering is sharp and clear, in bright white against the shiny black finish. 

Light can tailstand. Note the removable scalloped stainless steel tailcap and bezel rings.

Flat-top 18650s worked on my sample. 

Clip is similar to Olight lights, and is removable with an included cover to hide the attachment area.










The TD-15 features the latest emitter (XP-G R5). The reflector is basically smooth, with a very light "feathering" effect, as shown above. Reflector seems a touch smaller than the 4Sevens G5, but is otherwise comparable looking. 

Which brings us to the requisite white wall hunting . All lights are on Hi on AW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































From now on, all my beamshots will be taken in this standard configuration, to facilitate comparisons.

*Note that I accidentally left my TD-15 on Hi, not Turbo for these shots.  * Turbo would be even brighter - scroll down to the runtimes for an output comparison.

As you can see, even on Hi and not Turbo, the TD-15 has a lot of output and excellent throw. My sample has only mild evidence of the center-void darkspot common to XP-G lights with smooth reflectors (your experience may vary, however).

I will update this review once I get my 100-yard beamshots done. 

*User Interface*

Turn the light on by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for locked on),

Basic operation is controlled by loosen-tighten twisting of the head, just like the Olight M20 and related lights. In normal mode, this moves you through Lo > Med > Hi in repeating sequence.

There is a ”Tactical mode” that you access by doing a loosen-tighten twist twice in under 0.5 secs. You now have available two modes, Turbo > Strobe, accessed in repeating sequence. Do the double loosen-tighten again to switch back to Normal mode.

Light has a memory mode, and retains the last setting used.

*PWM and Strobe*

Light has no evidence of PWM on any mode, leading me to believe it is current-controlled. :twothumbs:






Strobe is 9.8 Hz.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*
















*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

_Effective January 2010, all CR123A runtimes are now performed on Titanium Innovations batteries. You can compare the performance of these CR123A cells relative to the Duracell/Surefire cells used in my earlier reviews here. These new light results are marked by an "*" in the graph legend_




















Note I’ve included the 3xRCR and 2x18650 runtimes on the 2xRCR runtime graph. The 3xCR123A runtime was added to the 2xCR123A graph.

*Potential Issues*

Light lacks a true Lo mode, with the lowest output closer to most lights' Med mode.

The tailcap stainless steel ring can easily loosen with time.

All XP-G lights with smooth emitters can show a relatively dark center to the hotspot, although I did not notice much of one of my sample.

Given how heavily-driven the light is on max, good heatsinking and heat dissipation are critical for long-term emitter stability. Not having disassembled the light, it is hard to know how well the TD-15 will do in the long-term under high output conditions.

*Preliminary Observations*

This light was quite a surprise! Everything about this it just screams "Olight" – right down to the bundled accessories. As near as I can tell, the quality of this light is indistinguishable from the high-end offerings Olight sells under their own name.

I don’t know what the exact relationship is, but I would be very surprised if Olight were not involved with making these for Lumintop. I would point out that there is precedent for this - Olight is also the OEM supplier to two other well-known brands here on CPF.  

I suppose it would be fair to say that the TD-15 is something of a cross between the 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 and the Olight M20-R5. However, that doesn’t really do it justice - the max output and throw of the TD-15 actually exceeds my G5 sample by a noticeable margin.  And the while the overall build and interface seem very Olight-like, the TD-15 has better knurling and a more rakish-looking design than the standard Olight. 

Except for the higher peak performance of the TD-15, the overall efficiency is spot on with Olight’s current-controlled circuitry. :thumbsup: The one potential drawback is the TD-15 lacks a true Lo mode – the lowest output is really closer to most lights Med mode. Rather than Lo – Med – Hi – Turbo, I would consider the TD-15 to be Med – Hi –Turbo – Extreme Turbo. :laughing:

Some may also object to “Turbo” being on the same mode with Strobe, and not with the other 3 constant output modes (i.e. somewhat like the original 4Sevens G5 interface, which was revised on later versions). But in this case, Hi is so similar to Turbo that I cannot easily notice the difference. As the 18650 runtime graph shows, the Hi mode is basically a slightly regulated version of Turbo. 

And here’s a real kicker – Lumintop top also sells battery extenders for the light. Thanks to the wide voltage range (up to 14V), the TD-15 can easily run 3xLi-ion 3.7V (i.e. 3xRCR) or 3xCR123A for extra runtime. You can also run 2x18500 with one extender, or 2x18650 with two extenders. This versatility is very impressive. :twothumbs

Those looking for an efficient XP-G thrower with extreme output, great throw, and top-notch build quality will definitely want to consider this light. I don’t know what Lumintop’s long-term plans are, but this level of quality and performance is simply astounding at this price point.

----

TD-15 provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-12-2010 09:07 PM GMT
> 
> Well thanks selfbuilt for lightening my wallet by $75 :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-13-2010 08:30 AM GMT_



4sevens said:


> selfbuilt - regarding the unexplained drop in output between your current and past testing - have you considered the gradual shift in your li-ion's internal resistance?


Thanks for the comments David. Thanks for the comments David. 

In many ways, I find batteries to be the weakest link in all my testing. Having gone through a lot rechargeable cells over the years, I know this is the one thing that is hardest to control for (i.e. effect of repeated charge/discharge cycles, as you noted). Also apparent capacity - I have a testbed in which I compare all the new cells, and only use the "average" performers for my runtime tests, but it does require a lot of frequent retesting (and can be variable, depending on drive levels).

In this case, I retested with a relatively new cell for the FL-1 standard lux measures (which is why the G5 went up from 12,125 to 12,725 at ~45 secs). Not a huge difference, but it does underscore the issue of repeated testing on batteries. But as for the output/runtime traces, the TD-15 used the same battery that had gone into the G5 a couple of months ago (so if anything, would have been at a relative disadvantage on the TD-15).



ergotelis said:


> Just to add, that i don't imply anything bad about your reviews,


No offense taken - quite the opposite, in fact. I appreciate the opportunity to explain the methodology in greater detail. No offense taken - quite the opposite, in fact. I appreciate the opportunity to explain the methodology in greater detail. 

The problem with light testing is there are a lot of variables at play, many of which are hard to control for. But I think it's important that methodological issues (and limitations) get a full hearing, so people can decide for themselves how much weight to place on various factors.

A reviewer who doesn't explain how he tests things is invaliding his own reviews. As with everyone, I'm still struggling with how best to fairly compare and report differences between lights. I enjoy the opportunity to discuss it, which doesn't happen often in the actual reviews themselves. 



DM51 said:


> those shots looking into the reflector are superb, showing off the high quality of this light.
> 
> Great review, and BTW it's nice to see you are now including ANSI standards in your tables.


I didn't really get into it in the I didn't really get into it in the review, but the reflector texturing is interesting. Despite the strange "ringiness" of the shots, I find my own reflection in the TD-15 reflector is "sharper" looking than most regular smooth reflectors. It's hard to explain, but this reflector is definitely a bit different.

As for the ANSI FL-1 testing, I figured now was a good time to start changing the way I test and report (i.e. coincides with my recent move, and setting up new testing arrangements in my house). I'm also happy to see 4Sevens and Fenix moving to the ANSI standard :thumbsup: - I hope more manufacturers do so. It should facilitate the ability to compare lights (and reviews ).



eala said:


> Very interesting review. I look forward to the outdoor beamshot comparisons.


Coming soon - hope to have them up by the end of the month. I'll update this thread when they are ready. Coming soon - hope to have them up by the end of the month. I'll update this thread when they are ready.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *recDNA* on 11-13-2010 03:22 PM GMT
> 
> 64 bucks with Olight quality? You've got to be kidding! I have absolutely no need for this light but I'm going to buy one anyway. Thanks for nuthin!





> Written by *phantom23* on 11-13-2010 06:28 PM GMT
> 
> Not kidding:
> 
> ...





> Written by *jh333233* on 11-13-2010 11:06 PM GMT
> 
> R5 Thrower w/ 420lm output is impressive!
> 
> But the heat sink fins seems too small, could it provide enough heatsink?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-14-2010 09:09 AM GMT_



recDNA said:


> 64 bucks with Olight quality? You've got to be kidding! I have absolutely no need for this light but I'm going to buy one anyway. Thanks for nuthin!


Yeah, I don't usually comment on price, but it is definitely surprisingly low in this case. I guess Yeah, I don't usually comment on price, but it is definitely surprisingly low in this case. I guess Lumintop is trying to generate some buzz with that introductory price (common enough with new makers). 

I can't see this type of pricing being maintained in the long term - either the price will go up, or quality will go down. It also raises the question of what type of customer service you can expect - margins must be extremely tight (if not at a loss, at these levels).



jh333233 said:


> R5 Thrower w/ 420lm output is impressive!
> 
> But the heat sink fins seems too small, could it provide enough heatsink?


A very good point - this light is driven very hard. It's hard to know how well it will withstand continued use (although no problems in my testing so far). I've added that point to the "potential issues" section of the A very good point - this light is driven very hard. It's hard to know how well it will withstand continued use (although no problems in my testing so far). I've added that point to the "potential issues" section of the review. Although the same issue applies to all flashlights, this is one area where I would tend to be more confident with the 4Sevens G5 (i.e. I know David knows what he is doing when it comes to these issues).

Also, I would treat that advertised lumen spec with skepticism ("emitter lumens"?). My OTF lumen estimation would be ~345 lumens at ignition, and dropping from there.

FYI, I've removed the FL-1 logos from my tables (as one person pointed out, they are presumably copyrighted). But the methodology remains the same - I will continue to report output at 3 mins runtime, and throw/distance at 30-60secs from now on.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *Swedpat* on 11-14-2010 11:09 AM GMT
> 
> Thanks Seilfbuilt for another greatreview!
> 
> I am looking forward to read how this Lumintop compares to Fenix TK15, hope you will make a review of it!





> Written by *GoodBeamHunter* on 11-14-2010 05:25 PM GMT
> 
> Hi selfbuilt,
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-14-2010 08:31 PM GMT_



GoodBeamHunter said:


> The med mode is rated at 150 lumens. Based on your knowledge, Is this number accurate? Is it noticeable brighter, for example, than a Fenix LD20 R4 on high mode (105 lumens)?


I'd say the I'd say the Lumintop lumen estimate is pretty good (as are the Fenix estimates).

If you compare my output/runtimes to my Fenix LD20 R4 review, you'll see the TD-15's Med mode is somewhere in-between the LD20-R4's Hi and Turbo modes. Don't know how noticeable you would find that difference, but it is there by eye.



> About the tint, your beamshots suggests (at least for my eyes) some traces of greenish only around the hotspot. In general, is the tint greenish like, for exemple, quark AA2 R5 (my quark is very greenish)?


Tint is highly variable, and hard to compare (also very subjective). Simply put, I am not aware of any overtly strong tint to my one Tint is highly variable, and hard to compare (also very subjective). Simply put, I am not aware of any overtly strong tint to my one TD-15 sample. 

But I fully expect this would be as variable as any other R5 (i.e I have no evidence of specific tint bins being used by this maker).


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *jh333233* on 11-15-2010 04:52 AM GMT
> 
> Overheating to LED may not be seen obivously but the phosphorous powder will decay faster under high temperature and the semiconductor could NOT work under high temp. too
> 
> ...





> Written by *frosty* on 11-15-2010 05:23 AM GMT
> 
> Thanks for another greatreview.





> Written by *GoodBeamHunter* on 11-15-2010 03:23 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *JanCPF* on 11-15-2010 04:02 PM GMT
> 
> Nicereview as usual selfbuilt - thanks! Does it have a donut hole or darker center spot?





> Written by *fatheadhill* on 11-15-2010 05:20 PM GMT
> 
> Man this one is really tempting me!
> 
> Thanks for the review and lookin' forward to seeing some outdoor beamshots!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-16-2010 07:15 AM GMT_



GoodBeamHunter said:


> By the way, your beamshots shows that TD-15's has a widder spill than other lights in your review. So, this flashlight, despite it was designed for throw, is usable for close/medium range tasks, correct?


I wouldn't grab it as my first choice for close-range tasks, but it works as well as the others I wouldn't grab it as my first choice for close-range tasks, but it works as well as the others XP-G "throwers". The spill difference isn't that great really. 



JanCPF said:


> Nice review as usual selfbuilt - thanks! Does it have a donut hole or darker center spot?


All All XP-G lights with smooth reflectors tend to show some degree of it - and the TD-15 is no exception. But it is certainly no worse than my 4Sevens G5 samples. My Eagletac T20C2-II R5 SMO was the only case where I found the dark center distracting (which is why I much prefer the R5 OP module in that light - which also gives a great corona around the hotspot).

When it comes to a highly focused reflector (like the TD-15, X60, G5, etc.), you have to expect to see some evidence of of the dark centre. But as always, YMMV ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *iocheretyanny* on 11-16-2010 12:26 PM GMT
> 
> Seems like this light is driven hard. Does it get too hot if on for long time?
> 
> Is the LED overdriven on MAX?


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-16-2010 03:02 PM GMT_

According the According the Cree XP-G datasheet, the max rated forward current is 1.5A. Of course, Af is determined by Vf (and affected by junction temperature) - none of which I can directly measure.

But according to specs, lumen output at 1.5A is estimated to be ~330% of that at 350mA (i.e. 139 lumens). So that would give you just under ~460 estimated emitter lumens at 1.5A. My estimate for peak OTF lumens is ~340 lumens, or ~75% of estimated emitter lumens at max. Seems a bit optimistic given the inherent losses to be expected in any flashlight, but necessarily overly-so.

At the end of the day, it's really hard to say how "over-driven" it might be without direct measurement. I can't say I've noticed any unusual amounts of heat coming out of the light, compare to others in this class. But I haven't directly measured that either. 

I would treat this as a case where you would probably want to limit max output (and maybe even Hi) for short periods of time, if you are concerned about emitter longevity.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *hivoltage* on 11-17-2010 03:04 PM GMT
> 
> Hmmm...could be my next light. I was going to get a Fenix TK 15. Would like to hear a comparison of the 2!!!!





> Written by *gnef* on 11-17-2010 03:56 PM GMT
> 
> I just received mine. Overall, I am quite pleased with the purchase. Thanks for thereview!





> Written by *TapouT* on 11-17-2010 05:28 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Neo9710* on 11-17-2010 09:25 PM GMT
> 
> Think it will take being mounted to a rifle?!? And also waiting for beamshots!





> Written by *jake25* on 11-17-2010 09:46 PM GMT
> 
> Neo: I'm in the process of torturing the TD15 on an AR15 :devil:





> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-18-2010 07:51 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-18-2010 11:35 PM GMT
> 
> Selfbuilt, please let me know if this should be posted elsewhere, but I received my TD15 today and have a few comments.
> 
> ...





> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-19-2010 09:02 AM GMT
> 
> Daniel from Flashlightsngear.com (who I ordered through and received great service) replied to me by email:
> 
> ...





> Written by *ergotelis* on 11-19-2010 09:26 AM GMT
> 
> It is true, i was expecting the flashlight head to be more stable while in strobe mode





> Written by *hivoltage* on 11-19-2010 11:04 AM GMT
> 
> Does this light also have some decent spill? Or is it all throw. This will be the deciding factor. I already have a DBS which is all throw. Thanks.





> Written by *jake25* on 11-19-2010 11:32 AM GMT
> 
> It has a good amount of sidespill while still being a decentthrower :thumbsup:





> Written by *ergotelis* on 11-19-2010 01:57 PM GMT
> 
> Well the flashlight is excellent all the way except the fact that when you loosen the head to get the strobe mode, it is not as tight as it ought to be.
> 
> Otherwise, go and get it, is very beautiful, you won't buy anything better for this price!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-19-2010 02:32 PM GMT_



JonnyC said:


> While strobe probably will never be used in a real life situation, it's good to have. But the head threads onto the body maybe 5mm. When you even very slightly losen the head, the head is rather wobbly on the body. This makes it impractical for a tactical light as I wouldn't trust that the head wouldn't unthread during firing.


Yes, that's a good point - the head does feel "wobbly" when loosened (i.e. in strobe mode). Hadn't thought to mention that before, since I never really use strobe. Yes, that's a good point - the head does feel "wobbly" when loosened (i.e. in strobe mode). Hadn't thought to mention that before, since I never really use strobe. 



> A much worse problem is that while on max or high, if you drop the light on it's tail onto carpet from even 6 inches or so, the shock will cause my AW 18650 battery to disconnect from the connection on the head (the only spring is on the cap) causing the light to switch to low. I haven't tested it with the remote tape switch, but I don't imagine it would be much better.


Thanks again for the observation. This is a common problem for a lot of lights. IMO, unless a light is specifically designed and rated for weapon use (e.g. dual-mounted springs, etc.), you are taking a risk that something like the above will occur. Thanks again for the observation. This is a common problem for a lot of lights. IMO, unless a light is specifically designed and rated for weapon use (e.g. dual-mounted springs, etc.), you are taking a risk that something like the above will occur. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences - always good to see in these threads. 



> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-19-2010 02:58 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *hivoltage* on 11-19-2010 03:43 PM GMT
> 
> I ordered one....Nice price on this light. Been a while since I have ordered a new light!!!


 


> Written by *TapouT* on 11-19-2010 07:07 PM GMT
> 
> Is it only loose/wobbly in strobe mode? does that include tactical mode completely (max output and strobe both?). If so is there anyway this can be fixed (have no idea, like some thread tape on the head threads, or are you not actually turning threads on it). dont have mine yet so I dont know.
> 
> why does the battery disconnect from the head? Is it that loose in there?





> Written by *gnef* on 11-19-2010 08:02 PM GMT
> 
> If you know you are going to use strobe, what you can do, is to turn on the light, turn it to strobe, turn off the light, then tighten the head, turn it back on, and it should still be on strobe. This will keep the head on tight, and you will have your strobe.
> 
> ...





> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-20-2010 12:39 AM GMT
> 
> Yes, it is loose only in strobe mode. The TD15 really has only 3 threads on the head end of the body, and they are rather large threads. The G5 looks to have 4 threads (although I thought there would be more considering you have to turn it almost a full turn to access all modes, I think).
> 
> Good suggestion about being able to keep the head tightened and have strobe, but that's not very practical. I should have thought this through more before making the purchase. Because I was going to use a remote tape switch which is momentary, it would require two hands to switch between max and strobe, since the light has to be on to switch modes. I can obviously still use it as a single mode light, but I feel it would be a waste, and not as reliable as a true single mode light (no chance of switching modes on me). I think I might post a WTS thread once I have enough posts to be able to do so





> Written by *TapouT* on 11-20-2010 03:49 AM GMT
> 
> So with a tape switch can you run it on max (in tactical mode- 420 lumen), just not strobe without using two hands? My brother was considering getting one too after we test mine once it gets here but I doubt it now.





> Written by *JonnyC* on 11-20-2010 08:28 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *TapouT* on 11-20-2010 04:20 PM GMT
> 
> Got mine today! The site for Lumintop says "Anti-reverse protection circuit", but the manual with the light says***Caution: Reverse polarity of battery may damage the circuit. *in bold letters. So which is it?
> 
> ...





> Written by *jake25* on 11-20-2010 10:19 PM GMT
> 
> I think it's more a safety precaution to avoid any reverse polarity incidents to begin with. Kinda like if you get in a car crash there's airbags to save you...but don't try to get in a car accident on purpose lol





> Written by *jh333233* on 11-20-2010 10:38 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *njet212* on 11-22-2010 09:16 PM GMT
> 
> Selfbuilt, could you measure current at High mode for Maelstrom G5 and Lumintop TD.15
> 
> These two light using same XPG R5 emitter and I was wondering why the TD.15 is much more brighter compared with G5, i'm just thinking if Lumintop is overdriven the XPG R5 on TD.15





> Written by *Theknifereviewer* on 11-22-2010 09:29 PM GMT
> 
> Great review Man Keep up the good work





> Written by *gnef* on 11-23-2010 04:53 AM GMT
> 
> post #23





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-23-2010 09:19 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *icehunter* on 11-24-2010 06:59 AM GMT
> 
> What is the purpose of having 2x18650 with 2 battery extenders over just having an extra battery in your pocket?
> 
> Do you get more output?





> Written by *gnef* on 11-24-2010 07:37 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime without having to replace batteries.





> Written by *JanCPF* on 11-24-2010 07:55 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Neo9710* on 11-24-2010 07:41 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *TapouT* on 11-24-2010 10:14 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *buck650* on 11-25-2010 08:36 AM GMT
> 
> Excellent. But i can't read any info about this company
> 
> Does it have website?





> Written by *TapouT* on 11-25-2010 09:00 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *marcbr* on 11-28-2010 08:04 AM GMT
> 
> waiting for the outdoor beamshots, and the review by goinggear. I live in brazil, and shipping + tax are killing me. My last buy didn't arrived yet (paid $20 priority mail, and three weeks have passed), but i can't stop buying flashlights.





> Written by *VF1Jskull1* on 11-29-2010 10:11 AM GMT
> 
> pulled the trigger and lightened my already light wallet by several more andrew jacksons... will be giving it to my father for christmas.





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 11-30-2010 08:40 PM GMT
> 
> I have just updated the review my100-Yard Outdoor Beamshot thread with pics of the TD-15, directly compared to the Ray Tactical X60 and 4Sevens Maelstrom G5. Check out that thread for more info, but here is an animated GIF showing the relevant comparisons.





> Written by *SCEMan* on 11-30-2010 09:22 PM GMT
> 
> Very nicely done. The X60 is the tightest of the three. Kinda hard to compare the TD-15 and G5 as the G5's beam is aimed higher.





> Written by *ArmyMedicDad* on 11-30-2010 11:41 PM GMT
> 
> selfbuilt,
> 
> ...





> Written by *herosemblem* on 11-30-2010 11:57 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *ArmyMedicDad* on 12-02-2010 12:40 PM GMT
> 
> Mail just arrived - now I am trying to find the darkest room to test my new toy. Will have to take the dog out for a late-night walk tonight - just like I did when the Skyline I came in the mail.





> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-02-2010 01:03 PM GMT
> 
> My TD15 is also "out for delivery" today. Can't wait to receive it and compare it against my LX2, M20S, Skyline I...





> Written by *entoptics* on 12-02-2010 05:40 PM GMT
> 
> Had mine for two days now. I'll throw in my 2 cents with a little mini-review.
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *FLT MEDIC* on 12-02-2010 06:17 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks to selfbuilt and entoptics for the nice reviews.


 


> Written by *ArmyMedicDad* on 12-02-2010 08:03 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-02-2010 08:39 PM GMT
> 
> I never understood what people were talking about when they say that certain lights have a black hole in the center of the spot, and I believe this has been mentioned for this light as well.
> 
> Well, I finally found that black hole! You have to turn the light on, about 2.5'' away from a white wall .





> Written by *ArmyMedicDad* on 12-02-2010 08:55 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-02-2010 10:03 PM GMT
> 
> Which is precisely my point-- that the claim that certain flashlights have a black hole in the middle...is a moot point.
> 
> ...





> Written by *entoptics* on 12-02-2010 10:37 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-02-2010 11:41 PM GMT
> 
> I think I see what the faint blackness in the middle is. At eleven feet, mine has a pure white tennis-ball-sized circle in the middle. Surrounding that is a 7'' diameter circle of less intense light, which constitutes the "black ring/hole" thing. Then surrounding that is an intense white ring. Same concept applies at varying distances. Thanks for clarifying that, and indeed, fortunately it doesn't seem to be a big deal in real-world usage. So far, this TD15 is tied with my SF LX2 as favorites.





> Written by *SeVeNzErO* on 12-03-2010 12:00 AM GMT
> 
> very nice review, informative and decision maker...





> Written by *entoptics* on 12-03-2010 01:05 AM GMT
> 
> Here's a couple images showing what I mean. The camera doesn't make it as obvious as it is in the real world, but you should be able to see the intensely bright ring which defines the hotspot, and the dimmer interior and corona. These shots are taken from about 8-10 feet, and the field of view is only about 2 feet (corona and hotspot only).
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-03-2010 06:58 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *floridamike* on 12-03-2010 02:38 PM GMT
> 
> I've been lurking on site for several months now, though this is my first post. I just got my TD15 in the mail, and was initially a little disappointed. I tried to take it out last night, but basically failed at mode switching the light. Consequently it was stuck in one of the lower modes and not nearly as bright as the Fenix LD20 I carry. I didn't even bother using it. I was just about to box it up and send it back when I finally got it switched into Turbo (which will be how I use it primarily)... at least I think its in Turbo. I have to agree that mode switching with this light is horrible. A quick white wall bathroom test is showing that at least the light is outshining the Fenix, but to be honest I haven't gotten outside to really see how bright it is. Further, I'm not sure about everyone else, but even slightly loosening the head causes the light to turn off, as if its lost contact with the batteries. I'm going to try to work it out tonight, but if not I'll chalk this first time up to a lemon and exchange for a new one.





> Written by *recDNA* on 12-03-2010 05:17 PM GMT
> 
> If I leave it on highest mode all the time can I make it tight enough so I won't have wobble or accidental strobe? Since I'll use it as a thrower it will essentially be a one mode light for me.





> Written by *jabe1* on 12-03-2010 05:33 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-03-2010 05:37 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *entoptics* on 12-03-2010 06:16 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *hivoltage* on 12-03-2010 08:02 PM GMT
> 
> I just compared, and this thing is brighter than my Dereelight DBS.....impressive!!!!





> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-04-2010 01:15 AM GMT
> 
> Entoptics, could you help me a bit in performing your experiment?
> 
> ...





> Written by *SCEMan* on 12-04-2010 10:14 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *koolranch* on 12-04-2010 10:57 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *entoptics* on 12-04-2010 11:55 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-05-2010 09:33 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *SCEMan* on 12-05-2010 11:31 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *FLT MEDIC* on 12-05-2010 03:35 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *brightnorm* on 12-06-2010 02:46 PM GMT
> 
> I bought an extra TD-15 for my girlfriend. Out of curiosity I put the two extra extensions together onto the body and inserted two 18650's which worked perfectly. The light was still much smaller and lighter than any dedicated 2x18650 light, but of course its relatively small head can't approach the mega-throw associated with bigger lights. Still, the runrime must be exceptional, significantly better than 3xcr123 using a single extender.
> 
> ...





> Written by *Trident1* on 12-10-2010 12:12 AM GMT
> 
> Hey - I got one! Not the neutral that I'd want but wow, great light. For the money, hard to beat for the size/throw although haven't had those clo





> Written by *herosemblem* on 12-10-2010 03:20 AM GMT
> 
> Question for you guys...
> 
> ...





> Written by *Lobo* on 12-10-2010 03:23 AM GMT
> 
> Can you still buy this light for the discount price somewhere? Seems like it's sold out everywhere?





> Written by *crossliner67* on 12-10-2010 04:44 AM GMT
> 
> Why settle for 1 when you could have them all? Ahehe. Greetings from the Philippines.





> Written by *crossliner67* on 12-10-2010 05:38 AM GMT
> 
> The reason why I included my Led Lenser M7 in the pic is because it beats the TD15 in throw hands down. I have a Tiablo A9 and uncollimated it gets thrashed by my so-much-bashed Led Lenser. Sorry for the off-topic. Good evening.





> Written by *Lobo* on 12-10-2010 06:30 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

Placeholder reserved in case I find cache data for p.5 of the original review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

Another placeholder reserved in case I find cache data for p.5 of the original review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:05 PM GMT
> 
> Sorry some shots are out of focus, I found that this is not easy to capture when I am not focus on the hotspot, apologize if any in-convenience occured.





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:15 PM GMT
> 
> Group Two: (20metres)


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> *Re: Lumintop TD-15 Terminator (XP-G R5) Thrower Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!*
> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:23 PM GMT
> 
> Group Three: (50metres)





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:35 PM GMT
> 
> Group Four: (100metres)
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:35 PM GMT
> 
> Group Four: (100metres)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:49 PM GMT
> 
> BeamShot Bright Level Comparison (2metres)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-04-2011 11:56 PM GMT
> 
> TD-15X(Left) vs TD-15(Right) - 2metres
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 12:08 AM GMT
> 
> Degree of illumination
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 12:29 AM GMT
> 
> Flux Comparison - Ceiling Bounce Test
> 
> (Same Environment, Same location of the object - Flashlight count on glasses to the ceiling, the distance are identical, fixed light output and the Lux gauge location, says flashlight output 2metres to the ceiling, 1metres upper than the gauge and 1metres the distance)


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *276* on 01-05-2011 12:36 AM GMT
> 
> Great photo's. i really like the looks of the TD-15X





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 01:04 AM GMT
> 
> Thanks of Funder - A Famous Flashaholic located in Singapore, he teached me how to evaluate the approx. Lumens, under my figures to provided.
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 01:26 AM GMT
> 
> Beamshot Comparison
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 01:41 AM GMT
> 
> Group Two - 5metres
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 01:58 AM GMT
> 
> Group 3: (15metres)
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 03:01 AM GMT
> 
> Battery Side's Current Measurement (TD=15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 03:22 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing (TD-15X)
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

continued on next page


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 03:33 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing II (TD-15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 03:43 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing III (TD-15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 03:54 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing IV (TD-15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 04:04 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing V (TD-15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 04:16 AM GMT
> 
> Runtime Testing VI (TD-15X)
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 04:41 AM GMT
> 
> I also want to bring up another Flashaholic the comparison - dengtuzi, which is located in China, he'd gathered 3's of XM-L based Flashlight: Fenix TK35, Olight M3X and Lumintop TD-15X.
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 04:44 AM GMT
> 
> Group Two:


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 04:48 AM GMT
> 
> Group Three:
> 
> Principle Environment


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-05-2011 09:15 AM GMT_

Wow, that's a lot of photos ManChow. oo:

FYI, you might want to consider re-posting them in their own thread in the main LED forum. Members here are always looking for comparative pictures of various lights, and I'm afraid these will get lost in p.6 of my TD-15 review. It would be good to have them in their own thread somewhere.

Cheers! :wave:



> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 09:34 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-05-2011 10:09 AM GMT_

No inconvenience - the photos are great. I just think they should be in their own thread for more visibility - especially for all the other lights included. No inconvenience - the photos are great. I just think they should be in their own thread for more visibility - especially for all the other lights included. 


> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-05-2011 01:31 PM GMT
> 
> Manchow,
> 
> ...





> Written by *ManChow* on 01-05-2011 10:26 PM GMT
> 
> Hi Brightnorm,
> 
> ...





> Written by *lautamas* on 01-06-2011 12:40 AM GMT
> 
> I am surprised to see you here manchow.
> 
> ...





> Written by *FLT MEDIC* on 01-06-2011 04:26 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-06-2011 09:20 AM GMT_

FYI for those interested, I will be testing the TD-15X as well. But it will likely be a couple of weeks before a review is up (I have a bunch of other reviews in the works first). :wave:


> Written by *Cuxhavener* on 01-06-2011 04:54 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *surprise!* on 01-07-2011 04:38 PM GMT
> 
> (moved tohttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...19#post3647319)





> Written by *FireHawk007* on 01-07-2011 05:41 PM GMT
> 
> Can't wait for the testing, Selbuilt as I'm highly interested in TD-15.





> Written by *alk007* on 01-09-2011 08:28 AM GMT
> 
> I did some measures yesterday:
> 
> ...





> Written by *dave29* on 01-09-2011 06:15 PM GMT
> 
> Awesome review!
> 
> ...





> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-17-2011 11:28 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-18-2011 08:01 AM GMT_



brightnorm said:


> Will you have the opportunity to test with 3xCR123? From the standpoint of carry this length is a nice compromise between 2xcr123 and 2x18650 and I suspect the runtime, especially on medium, might be pretty decent.


I will definitely test 3xCR123A/RCR, but don't usually do Med on CR123A (i.e. I tend to limit primary runtime tests, as the cells get expensive fast!). But I'll see what I can do in this case. I will definitely test 3xCR123A/RCR, but don't usually do Med on CR123A (i.e. I tend to limit primary runtime tests, as the cells get expensive fast!). But I'll see what I can do in this case.


> Written by *Mezza* on 01-18-2011 12:30 PM GMT
> 
> I have finally narrowed it down to either the TD15 or the Fenix TK15, can anyone advise which will be superior? Will be used for hunting, and as an EDC.
> 
> I will use one 18650 battery either one. Thanks.





> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-18-2011 02:00 PM GMT
> 
> I have both lights. The Fenix TK15 is not designed as a real thrower. I would class it as avery superior general use light with excellent throw and spread. It is very bright (total output). I'm not a hunter so I don't know what your requirements are. If you need throw, the Lumintop TD15 is among the best throwers in its size category. The TD15X is remarkably bright, so bright that even though its beam is more diffuse than the TD15 it throws remarkably well, though not quite as far as the TD15. The disadvantage of the 15X is that for regulated runtime you will have to use at least one extension which makes it about
> 
> ...





> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-25-2011 12:41 AM GMT
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...



_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-25-2011 07:13 AM GMT_



brightnorm said:


> Can the TD-15/15-X strike bezel be removed (by a non-technical person) and will the lens still be retained?


No, the bezel holds the glass lens in place. No, the bezel holds the glass lens in place.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *jake25* on 01-25-2011 03:40 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-25-2011 05:18 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for those answers.
> 
> BN





> Written by *brightnorm* on 01-26-2011 10:39 PM GMT
> 
> Just a note to say I have been EDC'ing the TD-15X in a 3xcr123 configuration for the past week in a Ripoffs belt holster. I believe it is an excellent compromise between the 1x18650 and 2x18650 versions both ergonomically and functionally. I find its broad but very powerful beam ideal for general use at all brightness settings. I wish it had four or even five brightness levels (like the Quarks). Perhaps that might be possible in future versions.
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

The main review post has been updated with the final review text.

The thread discussions have been _partially restored_ from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!). Basically, I was able to capture original p. 2, 3, 4, 6 and 7 from the cache. Pages 1 and 5 are all gone. If anyone has cache data from those pages, let me know and I will insert them.

Please carry on!


----------



## BSflashlight87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great review, I just got this light and it's throw is very good, using it's small R5 led.
The light is very compact and has a great UI.
LOve it!


----------



## herosemblem (May 13, 2011)

Does the TD15 support TWO extender tubes, for a total of 4 CR123 primaries? 
Thank you.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2011)

herosemblem said:


> Does the TD15 support TWO extender tubes, for a total of 4 CR123 primaries?
> Thank you.


According the voltage specs (i.e. 3V-14V), you should be able to run 4x 3V primary CR123A safely. However, 4xRCR would be out of the question (i.e. 4x 4.2V would likely blow the circuit).


----------

